# Can I freeze baked cheesecake?



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Or how long will it last? I need one for Sunday, but no time to make it on saturday. If I make it today, will it last okay? Or would it be okay if I bake it today and freeze it tonight?
If I freeze it, how long does it need to defrost?


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

You can freeze a cheesecake no problem. I don't know as if I needed it on Sunday and I made it today that I would freeze it. I think I would just make it and keep it in the fridge. I've done it before and haven't really noticed a quality difference...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It needs about an hour to defrost at room temp, about 3 hours in the fridge. AT least that's what the packages of prebaked frozen cheesecakes say on them!

I've never personally frozen a cheesecake I've baked as we tend to finish them up too quickly! It will definitely be fine in the fridge for a couple of days without being frozen first.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I have to admit I'm worried about leaving it the fridge - I dont trust myself.







But it certainly would be the easier thing to do.

But good to know for the future.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Wrap it up in foil or waxed paper or parchment paper in the fridge and tape the foil/paper closed to reduce the temptation. Make it hard to refasten the packaging!

Also, when you bake it, set a tiny bit aside and bake it in a cupcake tin (one cupcake's worth, and remember it will cook much faster than the big cake so don't let it burn!) Then you can taste the cheesecake immediately without messing up the larger, pretty cake you have reserved for company.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

That's such a good idea, Ruthla!! I'm going to have to stow that one away in my memorybanks for the next time I make a cheesecake!


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Just fyi .. when I make a fresh cheesecake, we leave it in the fridge for a day or two and then whatever we don't eat, we freeze. Since my bf and I are pretty much the only ones that like it, I slice the rest of it, and wrap 2 pieces in saran wrap. Then when we each want a piece, I just let it sit on the counter for an hour. It doesn't change the texture at all!


----------

